# Lunging Scarecrow



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

For the 2015 Halloween season I had bought an animatronic scarecrow that lifted his head up and down on clearance but it just wasn't scary enough for me so I went ahead and the scarecrow and made my own animatronic! I'm all about doing something cheap so this guy is operated off of a windshield wiper motor and is controlled by remote and we got some good scares of it in the haunt. I didn't even think to take video when it was installed but I do have photos!

In these videos the prop was not quite fine-tuned so it is a little loud.










And then here are a few photos of it in the haunt! It was definitely everyone's favorite and proved to be a great photo-op!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He makes for a perfect scare because he has a child-friendly face that lulls the viewer into complacency, then he gets you with a lunge when folks get too close.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I likes him!
Very cool pumpkins too :jol:


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

bobzilla said:


> I likes him!
> Very cool pumpkins too :jol:


Thank you, the idea for the pumpkins was that if we had carved pumpkins that would get people to stop and take some time to look at them we would have enough time to put the scare into effect. The Olaf one, for instance, was carved so that we would get more attention from girls as well.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

I bet you got some nice scares with this. Nice misdirection with the pumpkins.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very sneaky! I like it a lot.


----------

